# microsoft lumia 535 supports 4G ?



## abatra87 (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear sir,

is Microsoft lumia 535 upgradable to 4G LTE tech.Pleasee help how it will support 4G.Also please help on how can I  install android apps on my Microsoft lumia 535 .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2016)

abatra87 said:


> Dear sir,
> 
> is Microsoft lumia 535 upgradable to 4G LTE tech.Pleasee help how it will support 4G.Also please help on how can I  install android apps on my Microsoft lumia 535 .



Microsoft Lumia 535 - Full phone specifications

1. No
2. No
3. You can't. Its not an android phone.


----------



## ChristopherMAnaya (Apr 12, 2016)

No. You can get 4G connection in new Android phones.


----------



## vikas tanwar (May 31, 2016)

No,They are separate equipment variations, so a 3G handset can't be moved up to 4G, however a 4G handset would clearly additionally work when just 3G signal was available.


----------



## soniya sag (Jun 2, 2016)

No, You cant upgrade to 4G in Lumia 535


----------



## shanmorkel1685 (Jun 7, 2016)

No, It not supports to 4g


----------



## ajay jangid (Jul 1, 2016)

The Lumia 535 does not support 4G data speeds, so you'll only be able to use 3G networks.


----------



## debutech2 (Jul 1, 2016)

microsoft lumia 535 supports 4G ? 

NO Microsoft Lumia 535 is not supporting 4G.


----------



## warrior82 (Jul 26, 2016)

No Microsoft 535 does not support 4G.


----------

